# will they fit?



## mattmacormic (Feb 24, 2010)

okay i taked to a wheel and tire guy, so im assuming he is supposed to be a expert.. he said i can get a 18x9.5 witha 46mm offset to fit n the back and get a 285/35-18 nt05 tire back there even with my 1 inch lowerin kit.... im readin a lil different on here just wanting to double double check.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

i call bs, 
with the offset you will hit the fender lips, and and the 285 may fit since the nt05 runs small, so it's similar to most companies 275's (they use the spinal tap method for tire sizing)

you need more like a 53 offset, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

I have 19x9.5 with 45mm offset with 275's and have Pedders 5/16 in. raise drag 
springs. HAD to roll the fender lips to keep from rubbing.

Larry


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm not lowered but fit 9.5 with less offset and 265's with a little cut and roll.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

i ran 275 bridgestones on a 45 offset with rolled fenders and with it lowered that much it will hit. If you raise it a bit with the drag springs you will be ok, but not lowered or with stock springs that have sagged.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Ideally you'd want to be near a 55mm offset unless you want your car jacked up like a 4X4


----------



## discounttireprodigy (Jun 9, 2010)

idk who you talked to but he was way off with it being lowered like that you would need somewhere in the low to mid 60's as far as offset goes other wise it will rub on the inner fender, unless you roll the fender.


----------



## mattmacormic (Feb 24, 2010)

okay i ended up goin with the 18x8 and 235/40-18 n the front and back was 18x9.5 and 275/35-18 n back with the 45 mm offset... and i got the nitto invo tires...... so do u guys think that changed much


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

No. Get some drag bags and get your headlights re-aimed after you jack the back up. . .


----------



## mattmacormic (Feb 24, 2010)

no thanks i would have bike tires before my but stook up like a pissed off ant..


----------

